

OwnCloud 7 is out - conductor
http://karlitschek.de/2014/07/owncloud-7-is-out/

======
narsil
It would be great to see OAuth added to OwnCloud. Currently, the external API
only supports Basic auth [1], which is not ideal. It would make integrating it
with [https://kloudless.com](https://kloudless.com) (single cloud storage API)
easier and more secure.

I am happy to see web hooks in this release though! Definitely a useful
feature.

[1]
[http://doc.owncloud.org/server/7.0/developer_manual/core/ext...](http://doc.owncloud.org/server/7.0/developer_manual/core/externalapi.html#authentication-
basics)

------
Volundr
How is the file syncing these days, especially for large files? I know I tried
it way back when (OwnCloud 4 I think?) and failures where frequent and
conflicts kept popping up in files that hadn't been modified. I finally went
with btsync for that purpose, but I'm tempted to give OwnCloud a go again
since the Calendar, Contacts, and versioning are compelling features for me.

~~~
gwillen
So far I've been very underwhelmed by btsync; I couldn't seem to get it to
actually start syncing between my devices. I've gotten it to sync test data
and the like just fine, but as soon as I ask it to sync large folders of real
data, it fails to connect, and it doesn't have any real logging or debugging
features, nor any 'force' buttons, so there doesn't seem to be anything to be
done about it.

------
Mithaldu
And another release of a software that is relatively niche and has only the
version number in the release title, instead of any description of what new,
exciting and valuable things the release brings; thus missing out entirely on
the chance of making other people interested or excited about the software.

I really don't understand why software developers keep neglecting the easiest
bit of marketing possible.

~~~
sciurus
This is a post on a developer's blog. I think what you're looking for is
[https://owncloud.org/blog/owncloud-7-released-with-more-
shar...](https://owncloud.org/blog/owncloud-7-released-with-more-sharing-and-
control/)

~~~
jamesbritt
I think that was posted to HN earlier and it seemed a bit underwhelming.

If server-sharing is not of value to someone, what else is in this release?
That page doesn't say very much.

This seems to have more:

[https://owncloud.com/get-public-cloud-flexibility-files-
self...](https://owncloud.com/get-public-cloud-flexibility-files-self-hosted-
owncloud-7-community-edition-2-2/)

------
veb
I tried ownCloud out very recently and was astonished at the _simple_ things
you couldn't do. For example, via the 'sharing' function, you only can share
to an image, wrapped in HTML, or via direct download. I just want to... share
it _without_ that, like imgur.com/exampleimage.png

The other was the inability, to sort. This confused me as, I thought the
latest things are supposed to be at the top or bottom, with a clear way to
choose some sorting option.

(perhaps with the above, I'm simply blind to the easy answers?)

Hopefully this version is better. I definitely agree with another commenter
saying this could become very large one day, but not at the current rate --
way too much unnecessary complexities in the project.

I however, haven't had much experience with smaller open source projects so
I'm not sure if that a good vision, with a good team sticking to that could
turn it into a great piece of software.

~~~
_asciiker_
You shouldn't want to share direct links, the directory where the actual
content resides shouldn't even be publicly accessible, owncloud does this very
well.

~~~
emsy
I don't think that's what he meant. Let's say you have a document that you
want to share with your friends who don't have an Owncloud account on your
instance. You click on share and get a publicly accesible link like
"example.myowncloud.com/ji7H2i". I don't know if Owncloud is able to do this,
but it works with pyd.io.

~~~
veb
Yeah, this is what I meant - thanks for clarifying for me.

------
_asciiker_
Good job, webdav mapping works on Windows 8.1 out of the box at last! Can't
wait for the apps...

------
qmaxquique
I've to say that it's an impressive product. I've implemented Owncloud6 in the
past for two clients and they're very happy with it. I can't wait to upgrade
to this new version!

To try this new version, I've installed Owncloud7 on a Terminal.com container.
You can check my shared snapshot at:
[https://terminal.com/tiny/i8vunoPtPu](https://terminal.com/tiny/i8vunoPtPu)

------
mindrunner
Anyone checked out pydio? it was formerly called ajaxexplorer.
[http://pyd.io/](http://pyd.io/)

~~~
emsy
I have it running on my VPS and the built in sync is terribly slow for me.
It's really fine as a frontend though.

------
CalRobert
I'm really excited about this. The last time I used Owncloud was v5 on a
Raspberry Pi and it was painfully slow. Since then I've gotten a much, much
faster plug computer (Odroid U3) and have gotten a lot better at nginx config.
I'll be installing this tonight.

~~~
currysausage
Yeah, OwnCloud 6 was slow (not painfully slow, but annoyingly sluggish) even
on my average-grade personal VPS. They say that v7 features speed
improvements, so I will definitely give it a shot.

I don't read anything about hotlinks though. The ultimate reason why I don't
use OwnCloud, besides the sluggishness (which is hopefully fixed), is the
missing hotlink feature. I want to send people links to actual files, not to
pointless gateway pages.

~~~
emsy
Pyd.io will do that just fine. Though I would'nt use pydios sync, since I
found it terrible slow. I use btsync as a sync backend and pydio as the file
front end.

------
q3k
The Swift integration looks really neat. It's especially useful since
organizations are likely to run it if they have an in-house or aaS OpenStack
deplyoment.

------
techload
IMHO ownCloud will become as big and succesfull as WordPress in its own niche.

------
xxxmadraxxx
Stopped reading at "arse-sum"

~~~
zo1
Or the author's description: _' The published the “User Data manifesto” and is
a regular speaker at conferences.'_

